# Short story submission



## EccentricGentleman (Dec 12, 2013)

I have ambitions of being an author and I've read that one way to break into the business is by writing short stories for magazines.

I know I won't get rich doing that but I will build up a resume.
I'd like to ask you if you could recommend some magazines or anyone else who I could sell stories to. Preferably someone who would allow submissions by e-mail but if they insist on submissions by post, preferably someone based in the United Kingdom.

I would also appreciate any links and advice about writing and submitting short stories.

Thank you


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 12, 2013)

Depends on what you're writing. There are specialty magazines for just about every genre and even several sub-genres.


----------



## Zander (Dec 12, 2013)

Tor.com accepts email submissions, and specifically wants works of 12500 wds or less. They do take submissions up to novella length though. 
Lightspeed magazine also does online submission, though they're currently closed to additional material until next year. 
If you really want to do things by online submission, you're probably best off looking at online magazines or story sites.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm not sure how valuable such a resume is (not implying that it isn't valuable; stating that I honestly don't know), but I think it's a great idea to build your craft.  If your writing is regularly accepted by publications, you know you're on the right track!


----------



## Devor (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's a great list to start with:

SFWA Membership Requirements | SFWA

Just pick a magazine and google their name with the word "submissions" to see how to enter (it can be hard to find from the home page).


----------



## EccentricGentleman (Dec 12, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Depends on what you're writing. There are specialty magazines for just about every genre and even several sub-genres.



Thanks for the response. 

As a writer I'm practically interested in steampunk, fantasy, adventure, mystery and children's literature.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 12, 2013)

EccentricGentleman said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> As a writer I'm practically interested in steampunk, fantasy, adventure, mystery and children's literature.



You can check out *Ralan.com*. It has a host of markets, and categorizes them from Pro, Semi-pro, paying, token and expo (based on rate of pay). Also included are the basics of what the magazine/anthology is interested in and website link.

Good luck as you move forward.

Terry


----------

